# 3 and 4 way 0-10V switching



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you able to get 0-10V dimmers that will allow dimming from two locations with a normal 4 way switch in the middle.


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

You won't be able to dim from 2 locations with most, if not all 0-10v dimmers (at least none that I've seen).

I would use Lutron Caseta/Vive. If you use Vive you can just put a 0-10V dimming PowPak at the first light/junction box, and put wireless Pico's wherever you want switches. Usually up to 10 remotes per PowPak. Dim from any location or mix and match dimming Pico's with On/Off Pico's. If there is existing switch wiring you can either cap it or tie it through and the PowPak will take care of switching. You can even mount the pico remotes right on the existing boxes and throw a Decora Plate on it (get the wall mount bracket, it doesn't come with the pico's).

YMMV


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

That looks like a great product but this in a church and 30' range will not be enough.


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

darren79 said:


> That looks like a great product but this in a church and 30' range will not be enough.


We regularly go 50-75' without any problems. Max we have done is about 100' from the back door of a house to a flood light on a shed. Did a warehouse with the wireless ambient light sensors and furthest was about 80' away from the PowPak - no issues about 2 years in. They advertise minimum 10 year battery life.

I think they say 30' as an out in case there's excessive interference or something affecting the wireless signal. But they have their own frequency for ClearConnect so we never have issues. It's honesty the most reliable wireless system I've ever used.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did some more research and looks like Leviton has a great solution.

Using the DD710 as the master switch you can add up to 3 or 4 DD00R-DLZ remote dimmers.

This will give 0-10V dimming in multiple locations.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did some more research and looks like Leviton has a great solution.

Using the DD710 as the master switch you can add up to 3 or 4 DD00R-DLZ remote dimmers.

This will give 0-10V dimming in multiple locations.


----------

